

AT&T to increase early termination fee ($175 to $325) for smartphone contracts - credo
http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20100521-709542.html

======
ukdm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1368570>

------
MikeCapone
Wow. I wonder what Apple thinks of this? Could they do this without Apple's
approval?

~~~
chollida1
> Could they do this without Apple's approval?

AT&T sells more smart phones than just the iPhone. Why couldn't they do this
without Apple's approval?

~~~
MikeCapone
Apple could've put some restrictions on this kind of move in their exclusivity
contract.

~~~
chollida1
> > AT&T sells more smart phones than just the iPhone.

> Apple could've put some restrictions on this kind of move in their
> exclusivity contract.

On all smart phones?

